# Traditional or Inline



## Geezer Ray (Mar 23, 2018)

New to this forum so I am curious. How many traditional muzzle loaders are on here? I shoot flintlock because it just feels like I am more involved instead of just shooting.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 23, 2018)

I think my Late Lancaster Kit thread shows my interest.  I also have a Hawkens .50 cal.  I gave my inline away to a buddy.  I don't have anything against modern inline ML rifles, but I never enjoyed shooting them like the traditional rifles.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 23, 2018)

I shoot only flintlocks. I did have a caplock once a long time ago but only flintlocks interest me now.
There are a good many traditional shooters on this forum but you'd never know it as they never post anything in the muzzleloading section.
Seems like the same few of us are the only ones that post.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 24, 2018)

All traditional here, both cap and flint.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 24, 2018)

leoparddog said:


> I think my Late Lancaster Kit thread shows my interest.  I also have a Hawkens .50 cal.  I gave my inline away to a buddy.  I don't have anything against modern inline ML rifles, but I never enjoyed shooting them like the traditional rifles.



Yes I have been reading your post, you have more talent then I do. I have a beautiful flintlock 45 curly maple made by Tom Stroh. I met him at Wilson Shoals range where I shoot weekly. His son has a web site Roy Strol who also builds guns. I squirrel hunt with a 32 my father in law made. I have percussion but don't use them. I do have a 58 cal musket that of course uses 4 wing musket caps.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 24, 2018)

All flintlock for me.


----------



## ky55 (Mar 24, 2018)

SASS249 said:


> All flintlock for me.



All flinters for me too.


----------



## leoparddog (Mar 24, 2018)

Geezer Ray said:


> Yes I have been reading your post, you have more talent then I do. I have a beautiful flintlock 45 curly maple made by Tom Stroh. I met him at Wilson Shoals range where I shoot weekly. His son has a web site Roy Strol who also builds guns. I squirrel hunt with a 32 my father in law made. I have percussion but don't use them. I do have a 58 cal musket that of course uses 4 wing musket caps.



Thanks for the compliment Geezer, but I have no talent compared to Darkhorse and SASS249.  The only thing I can say about myself is I'm not scared to try.


----------



## Darkhorse (Mar 24, 2018)

Don't cut yourself short leoparddog. I think you have a lot of natural talent. You are building your first rifle, something totally foreign to you, and doing a good job of it.  Everything your learning on this one will be applied to the next one and I just bet you, that one will be a really nice rifle.
A lot of people just quit because building a rifle is just way beyond their capabilities and patience. But you've jumped right in there and getting it done right from the start.


----------



## antharper (Mar 25, 2018)

Inline for me and love it...got a scope on it to , but do have an old hawkin that I also like to shoot, killed a buck with it 33yrs ago , I was 11 , at horse creek wma


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm one of the traditional shooters Dark Horse referred to. I take my 50 cal TC Hawkins to the range or a wma to chase pigs about 3 days a week. Can't think of anything more fun than using that firearm. One day I may get into flintlocks but for now they seem above my skill level.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 25, 2018)

I'd say I've killed more deer with trad muzzleloaders than every other weapon put together. I love hunting with them.


----------



## Geezer Ray (Mar 25, 2018)

I love having to wait for the smoke to go away to see where I hit.  Yet to kill a hog with my 45 but pretty sure it will work just fine. 65 grains FFF .010 patch, .440 ball. FFFF in the pan and litem up.


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2018)

Traditional cap lock for me. I have three 32, 50 and 54 Cal. Never had a rock lock but one may be in my future.


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 27, 2018)

Hawken & Whitworth Rifle and 1874 Shiloh Sharps for regular rifle season starting this year


----------



## wildcats (Mar 27, 2018)

Have both and both are fun but for different reasons.
I prefer the trad because I like to pretend I'm Jeremiah Johnson when I shoot my Hawkens


----------



## trad bow (Mar 27, 2018)

54 cal TC Renegade is what I have shot since late 80’s. RB 80 grains ffg black powder 
Jeff


----------



## kingfish (Mar 28, 2018)

Have both and killed deer with both.  But, I have a Remington Model 7 inline that has become my favorite.  Killed a bunch of deer with it.


----------



## deermaster13 (Mar 29, 2018)

I love my percussion cap Hawken. No in lines for me.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 29, 2018)

Traditional.


----------



## Bigbore51 (Mar 31, 2018)

*problem with inline*

built a inline from a mauser action and a t/c renage bbl. looked good shot good. Had to get it out of my house. The sprit of my gggrand father haunted me for a week till I gave it to a friend.


----------



## Muldoon (Jul 28, 2018)

I'd rather take a 5 gallon cold water enema that to hunt with an Inline!!


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 29, 2018)

Inline, four of them,a 45 cal TC Omega, Knight 50 cal, Remington 700 50 cal and a Remington Ultimate.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Jul 29, 2018)

shdw633 said:


> Inline, four of them,a 45 cal TC Omega, Knight 50 cal, Remington 700 50 cal and a Remington Ultimate.


You should consider sending that Remington Ultimate to Arrowhead Sporting Goods (ASG) and have them replace the original breech plug with the newly designed breech plug.  Best thing you'll ever do with that rifle.


----------



## shdw633 (Jul 29, 2018)

BarnesAddict said:


> You should consider sending that Remington Ultimate to Arrowhead Sporting Goods (ASG) and have them replace the original breech plug with the newly designed breech plug.  Best thing you'll ever do with that rifle.



I did.  I'm on the UML FB page.


----------



## Rabun (Aug 2, 2018)

I have three ML's...700 ML, Penn Hunter FL and a percussion carbine.  Have actually killed more deer with the flintlock than any other gun I own (haven't killed a bunch of deer in my day).  Lately though I've been toting the scoped inline primarily due to my old eyes having issues with open sites.  I do enjoy shooting the FL the most of all my guns.  We usually have a pumkin shoot around turkey day every year and the Fam always wants to shoot the flintlock....Huzzah!


----------



## Esau (Aug 3, 2018)

Traditional, for rifles and bows. I always wanted to be a mountain man.


----------



## Buckman18 (Aug 3, 2018)

I shoot a TC Encore, but the more I read about Hillbilly’s flintlock the more I want to try one of them.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 11, 2018)

I have all 3. CVA mountain rifle flintlock in 54, T/C Hawken caplock in 50, CVA Hunterbolt magnum inline. I have hunted with all 3 at different times.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 11, 2018)

Can’t wait for the season to come in, I’m  Black Powder Ready?


----------



## one hogman (Aug 16, 2018)

I like them ALL, I got Caplocks and inlines but mostly use the inlines these days due to old eyes and needing a scope to make a good killing shot, my fav is a TC encore pro hunter 28" , it is a real shooter with a 250 gr hornady SST bullet and 150 grains of triple 7 pellets!, It is a solid 200 yd gun.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Aug 16, 2018)

Never had in interest in "in-line."  I just don't get the excitement in shooting what is essentially a retrograde single shot modern rifle that is hard to load and shoots only black powder (or comparable substitutes).

I do have a .50 cal Traditions flintlock with fiber optic sights, so I have to admit I am not entirely a purist.  I also have a (modern build) Enfield Pattern 1853 (percussion rifled musket .58 cal), an 1840s built .45 cal percussion halfstock (44" barrel), a modern build .45 cal percussion halfstock (40" barrel) with hooded sights, and a couple more on the way.  

One of the rifles coming will be my 8 year old grandson's first firearm - a .50 cal full stock "Kentucky" flintlock.  It will be as tall as he is right now, but he will grow into it.  It is going to be a blast watching him with that!


----------



## dixiecutter (Aug 16, 2018)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Never had in interest in "in-line."  I just don't get the excitement in shooting what is essentially a retrograde single shot modern rifle that is hard to load and shoots only black powder (or comparable substitutes).
> 
> I do have a .50 cal Traditions flintlock with fiber optic sights, so I have to admit I am not entirely a purist.  I also have a (modern build) Enfield Pattern 1853 (percussion rifled musket .58 cal), an 1840s built .45 cal percussion halfstock (44" barrel), a modern build .45 cal percussion halfstock (40" barrel) with hooded sights, and a couple more on the way.
> 
> One of the rifles coming will be my 8 year old grandson's first firearm - a .50 cal full stock "Kentucky" flintlock.  It will be as tall as he is right now, but he will grow into it.  It is going to be a blast watching him with that!


In-line is just a way for the non-enthusiast to cash in on a hunting weekend, and even more in other states. 

I've built 2 hawken kits in .50 cal, went through the normal miss-fires and breakdowns. Actually shot a doe once with a half dozen rubber bands hooked on the hammer (with the trigger and trigger assembly fallen off and lost)

Last few years though I've just taken the bow for that weekend.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 17, 2018)

Got .54 cal Hawken and an inline...Both are CVA , sighted in, cleaned
and ready to go this year...


----------

